# newbie questions



## amrkamel (May 4, 2007)

Hello everone ,

As a newbie I ve two questions that I would like any one to answer them:

1- Can I make Tivo view media (videos, photos, images) from a remote computer server? and what protocols it supports?

2-Can I make Tivo view only media but and make it not be able to record it to its harddisk?

I really appreciate your help, I really need some answers, cause a whole project will depend on your answers..

Thanks alot in advance .


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

1. Yes. Applications like TiVo Desktop, Galleon, pyTiVo, TiVo.Net and numerous others do this.

2. Images and Music are "streamed" but video must be transferred to the TiVo's hard drive. You can play the video while it's transferring, but it's not really "streaming" since the file has to be manually deleted when you're done watching.

If you're thinking about developing an HME app (since your post is in the developer's corner) you should start here.


----------



## amrkamel (May 4, 2007)

windracer, thanks for your reply ,

for the video thingy, I dont want the TiVo to store it on its hard disk, can my application deletes the video from hard disk after the end-user watch it, is it possible???

thanks alot in advance..


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe, I'm not sure. I know the folks working on pyTiVo and TiVo.Net have had problems where the recording is deleted as soon as the transfer is completed, but in their case that's unwanted behavior since you might not be watching the show as it transfers.


----------

